# Mig Welding Without Gas Question



## Andre (May 1, 2016)

The other day I was about to MIG weld some electrical conduit, but having not welded in awhile I practiced on some scraps. In a hurry to get things done I forgot to turn the gas bottle on, but even though there was no gas the welds looked acceptable, no excessive splatter and it wasn't flux core. It seemed to stick okay and it didn't puddle up. Not sure what wire, it wasn't my machine. Sorry for no pictures I was in a hurry to get things done. I'm not a good welder, I've MIG welded twice. About all I can do it stick something together. Why didn't it splatter and look horrendous? it wasn't "Stack of dimes" but it didn't look like I didn't use gas.

It's a miller set with the plug in the #2 setting, wire feed between 30 and 40. I don't think those numbers relate to anything specifically however.

After I caught my mistake I set the regulator to 10 CFM of argon and the rest of the welding went flawless except for the occasional burn through of the tubing. Quite a lot of gap filling (welding ends of one piece to sides of another) which was interesting to learn how to do.


----------



## Billh50 (May 1, 2016)

I have had that happen a couple times. Usually when I forget the gas it looks like a line of snot though. I think it may depend on what material you are welding. But then I am still an amateur so am not sure. I can do some nice welds that will hold extremely well though. I also am good at stitch welding sheet metal to tubing. Learned that when I made a mini truck body for my trike.


----------



## Firestopper (May 1, 2016)

Without shielding gas,theres no way of producing a sound porosity free  MIG weld. Sure it will stick things together, but not be a strong weld joint. Be careful when welding conduit as its coated with galvanizing. Galvanic poisoning is no fun and hard on your organs. If you ever get nauseated after welding on galvanized steel, drink some milk and get to fresh air. Even grinding the coating can make you sick if not done outside and up-wind.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 1, 2016)

Galv gas probably smoked out the oxygen ..lol..

don't inhale that stuff


----------



## rwm (May 1, 2016)

TOOLMASTER said:


> Galv gas probably smoked out the oxygen ..lol..
> 
> don't inhale that stuff


You may be on to something there. It would be interesting to experiment with galv and non-galv. Well...not me but someone should.
Robert


----------



## Andre (May 1, 2016)

All the galvanization was sanded off with a right angle die grinder and a sanding disk prior to welding. I held by breath under the hood regardless, being a competitive shooter I can hold by breath comfortably for some time.

The scraps I welded without gas were either hot or cold rolled, and I didn't bother to clean the scale off.


----------



## iron man (Jul 6, 2016)

Sometimes there is some gas still left in the hose and regulator to allow a few short spots or a short bead even when the tank is off I have done this a few times it does not take much gas.


----------



## Martin W (Jul 6, 2016)

Not sure what you are using them for ,but you may want to grind your first welds out and weld again with the shielding gas on. I bet they wouldn't stand a bend test
Cheers
Martin W


----------



## ddickey (Jul 6, 2016)

Andre said:


> The other day I was about to MIG weld some electrical conduit, but having not welded in awhile I practiced on some scraps. In a hurry to get things done I forgot to turn the gas bottle on, but even though there was no gas the welds looked acceptable, no excessive splatter and it wasn't flux core. It seemed to stick okay and it didn't puddle up. Not sure what wire, it wasn't my machine. Sorry for no pictures I was in a hurry to get things done. I'm not a good welder, I've MIG welded twice. About all I can do it stick something together. Why didn't it splatter and look horrendous? it wasn't "Stack of dimes" but it didn't look like I didn't use gas.
> 
> It's a miller set with the plug in the #2 setting, wire feed between 30 and 40. I don't think those numbers relate to anything specifically however.
> 
> After I caught my mistake I set the regulator to 10 CFM of argon and the rest of the welding went flawless except for the occasional burn through of the tubing. Quite a lot of gap filling (welding ends of one piece to sides of another) which was interesting to learn how to do.


You mean 10 CFH right? Still seems low. Pure Argon must be different flow rate then AR/C02?


----------



## Andre (Jul 6, 2016)

No I stayed at 10 CFH, and it ended up being a 70/30 or similar argon co2 mix.

I think I figured it out though, the regulator was still pressurized even though the bottle was closed.

Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## iron man (Jul 6, 2016)

I could have swore I said that???


----------



## Andre (Jul 6, 2016)

iron man said:


> I could have swore I said that???



Looks like I didn't see your post for some reason, yes you said it first


----------

